# Trinity glass cap



## Leven Naicker (15/3/18)

Hi everyone I'm looking for a trinity glass capl for the goon 24 anyone know where I can get one? T.I.A


----------



## Stosta (15/3/18)

Leven Naicker said:


> Hi everyone I'm looking for a trinity glass capl for the goon 24 anyone know where I can get one? T.I.A


Seen for the US1, the TM RDA, and the DotRDA, but nothing for a Goon.


----------



## Redman2u (15/7/19)

looking for one myself... throat punch used to have stock. 
"throatpunch" is a coza
there is a uk shop if you want to order from them but its a little difficult getting it here with the sa post office...
"masquevapor"is a com


----------

